# Tank too hot! Need ideas.



## Jazander

Hi,

I dont even have my heater plugged in and my water temp is about 85 degrees!!! I have guppies and corydoras and an african dwarf frog. Its so hot because my apartment is just that hot and I have no way to cool it down. What can I do to keep temp lower? Float ice in it?? Put ice packs against the side? Anyone have this issue?


----------



## zof

Turn lights over tank off
Put a fan pointing at the top of the tank to increase evaporation, which will help cool the tank
Increase aeration with air stone or other method (to increase o2 levels which can fall in warmer water)


Problem with ice is its hard to keep the temperature from fluctuating as the ice melts and you have to replenish it, but there are people who freeze 2 liter bottles and use those through out the day to keep their tanks cool. Also heard about people doing water changes to cool the tanks down but this seems like it would cool the tank down too quickly. There was this thread at the start of spring that someone listed some good ideas about keeping your tank cool during summer but I can't find it, you might do a search and see if you can find it.

The fact is most fish can handle a temporary temperature increase for a while as long as your cooling down back at night shouldn't be a huge deal (as long as your tank doesn't get much warmer) but I would use the methods above unless you start to feel its getting just way to high.


----------



## BarbH

Jazander said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont even have my heater plugged in and my water temp is about 85 degrees!!! I have guppies and corydoras and an african dwarf frog. Its so hot because my apartment is just that hot and I have no way to cool it down. What can I do to keep temp lower? Float ice in it?? Put ice packs against the side? Anyone have this issue?


 
I have heard of people using fans directed towards the tank to help move the air to keep the temps down. I would be careful of putting ice in, because it could create temperature flucuations which could create more harm. Also depending on the type of lighting you have you could try not running the lights as long so that less heat is created.


----------



## Byron

Temporary heat waves are manageable. I used to have the tanks above 90F during a couple weeks of hot weather, never lost a fish.

I agree on not using ice or cold water changes, too much fluctuation.


----------



## Doctacosa

I'm glad to hear that 90F as a temporary temperature is fine, since my tank has been reaching that level several times in the past week. With more days like these lined up, I was beginning to worry! The fish are surprisingly active and I even catched some of my rummynose tetras flirting around, so it doesn't look like they hate the situation!


----------



## Byron

Doctacosa said:


> I'm glad to hear that 90F as a temporary temperature is fine, since my tank has been reaching that level several times in the past week. With more days like these lined up, I was beginning to worry! The fish are surprisingly active and I even catched some of my rummynose tetras flirting around, so it doesn't look like they hate the situation!


Go easy on feeding too, even missing alternate days. Higher temps mean the fishes' metabolism is higher, requiring more oxygen. Digesting food takes effort, so the less the better. Feed sparingly and less often.

Increased aeration and surface disturbance is also helpful on the oxygen issue, and the fan across the surface helps there too--provided you don't have fish likely to jump, though you can lower the water level some.


----------



## Jazander

Well my frog died yesterday. I was feeding him everyother day and just missed one.  Did he die of starvation or from temperature issues? When it gets really hot my corry cats just sit at the bottom not really moving. Resting on there fins, that worries me as well. Today its kinda chilly out so my tank is at normal temps again but Im worried about the next heat wave.


----------



## ladayen

Are you certain your frog was actually eating to begin with? Frogs have poor vision and can have trouble getting food before it is eaten by tankmates. Often they wont recognize flakes as food either and wont eat them.

Heh.. noticed your in Canada.. winnipeg by chance?


----------



## Jazander

ladayen said:


> Are you certain your frog was actually eating to begin with? Frogs have poor vision and can have trouble getting food before it is eaten by tankmates. Often they wont recognize flakes as food either and wont eat them.
> 
> Heh.. noticed your in Canada.. winnipeg by chance?


 
I was feeding my frog frozen (defrosted in tank water before feeding) bloodworms. And yes she was eating I fed them directly above her head with a turkey baster and would watch her eat.

No not winnipeg, im from BC


----------



## ladayen

Oh also from BC? I'm from Northern BC... finally actually getting decent weather after weeks of rain.

Hmm then it wasn't starvation. I would think temperature related, possibly as someone else mentioned a lack of oxygen in the water.


----------



## Jazander

Ya I think I will get a bubbler thing. Is that an air stone? How do those work and what do I need to get it running?


----------



## ladayen

Air stones are pretty easy, just attach it to a tube, and then attach tube to air pump. It's generally a good idea to keep the air pump above the tank because of a slight chance the water could back flow into the pump and cause electricution and/or a fire.

Just to clarify. Bubblers come in a couple of forms. Theres bubble wands, which themselves are just insulated tubes with holes in it, they create a nice reverse waterfall effect. You can get longer airstones which do the same thing or just the basic airstone which is pretty much the size of of average rock and only put bubbles up in one spot.


----------



## Jazander

Hmm, im thnking I'll get a bubble wall going on. My bronze cory gets pretty lathargic in the heat. Just lays on the bottom.  I need to help him.


----------

